# Important info on some FX comedies



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

FX is going to launch a new channel this September called FXX. Shows such as It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia, The League, Legit and Totally Biased with Kamau Bell will be moved there. If you have a season pass for these shows they may not pick them up on the new channel (if you even get the new channel). Archer, Louie, Anger Management and Wilfred will remain on FX.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Yikes, I don't watch any of the shows mentioned for the new channel but that is pretty bad if your cable company does not pick it up. Is it replacing any existing channel? (I am thinking of things like G4 becoming a new channel or Realty becoming NG Wild)


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Read more about it here

I first heard of it during last Thursday's Totally Biased where it was announced that they were moving to the new channel this Sept. and expanding to daily instead of weekly.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> Yikes, I don't watch any of the shows mentioned for the new channel but that is pretty bad if your cable company does not pick it up. Is it replacing any existing channel? (I am thinking of things like G4 becoming a new channel or Realty becoming NG Wild)


They are taking the fox soccer channel and making it into FXX.

Doesn't mean everyone whose system has the soccer channel will get it as it is a tier change but more likely. Fox thinks they will launch in over 70 million homes.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

TonyD79 said:


> They are taking the fox soccer channel and making it into FXX.
> 
> Doesn't mean everyone whose system has the soccer channel will get it as it is a tier change but more likely. Fox thinks they will launch in over 70 million homes.


I just got a bill insert from Comcast that said they were moving Fox Soccer to the Digital Starter Package on July 23rd.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Great, I am certain that my system has Fox Soccer so a channel I may actually watch is replacing it


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Looks like I don't get Fox Soccer on my tier so good thing it is moving. Wonder where Soccer coverage is going?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

NBC Sports Network and Fox Sports 1 (which replaces Speed in August).


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Gonna be bummed if my system doesn't pick up FXX....gotta have The League!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

So what will FX fill the time with where those shows used to be?

More paid programming?


----------

